# Legs



## ladylisha (May 20, 2016)

[/URL]

Has anyone else seen such a difference between legs?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't know what you mean by difference. Your budgie's feet/legs look perfectly normal to me. Budgies can perch and have a wider stance in terms the position of their feet.
If you are talking about the feet colour, that is normal too. Budgies can have pink or greyish/bluish feet.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, Levi's legs look perfectly normal. The way he's sitting, with his tummy fluffed up almost so you can't see his feet, is just a way of showing he's relaxed


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree Levi looks completely normal and very happy in doing so.


----------



## Penzance (May 17, 2015)

Nothing for you to worry about there. Budgies often change the distance between their feet for comfort, just like we do.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree with everyone. I cannot see anything wrong with your budgie in the picture . His 2 legs and feet look the same to me. By "difference", do you mean the distance between? How wide he is standing? One of my parrots Griffin, has the funniest stance. While he is capable of standing normally, much of the time he prefers to sit with a wide stance _and_ his feet pointing out on an angle where his feet turn outwards. It's the most humorous thing, but he's fine. It's just an individual quirk. If Levi often stands wide, he might just be like my Griffin, the way some people might have a characteristic gait, or way of standing even with normal legs and feet . Also, look at my avatar... Mink is sitting just like Levi!


----------

